
How much does your slow machine cost your company? - acangiano
http://foldingair.blogspot.com/2011/08/how-much-does-your-slow-machine-cost.html
======
mikecsh
I've actually done exactly this exercise myself having been constantly
frustrated with the development platform in use at my company (Similar Dell
PCs, Win 7, VS2010, RS6 etc.). Additionally we have a slow VPN to our servers
which are hosted at our main office. There have been days where the total
wasted time is >25% of my day.

I'd add an additional cost into the analysis which is the frustration of
engineers working under these conditions and the risk of them leaving to find
somewhere that takes this more seriously.

I'll also register my continued surprise and disappointment at the performance
of this typical MS development stack on a machine that should be more than up
to the task (3 GHZ Core 2 Duo, 4 GB RAM).

